# Nellie :(



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Nellie. 

I have lost two dogs to cancer the same day they were diagnosed, so I know the shock and pain.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. No matter when or how it's hard but suddenly is a such blow. Wishing you peace.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. It is never easy. 
Today I've read some old puppy threads on the forum from the past, it is sad to think those pups are seniors now and maybe not even around.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Nellie. I know all too well what you are going through as we lost our Oakley 1 week ago today.

All I can tell you is that the first few days were the hardest for us.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, no! Not sweet Nellie!!!  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, it is hard losing our babies. Hugs sent your way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free, Nellie


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you have had to face this with Nellie. May you be blessed with her memories.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't tell you how sorry I am. I am glad she is free now but so sad that you are grieving. I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of your beautiful sweet Nellie.

Wishing you peace in the days to come and time to heal your heart.

Run free Nellie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nellie'smom*

Nellie'smom

I am so very sorry to hear about Nellie. I know my Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I've added her to the Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-16.html#post5045610


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss - Godspeed Nellie.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP sweet Nellie...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to hear about the loss of your precious Nellie. Cancer takes too many Golden Angels. May you find comfort in the memories and the love you both shared.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words, means a lot. A reminder of why I joined the forum in the first place all the kjnd and caring people and who accepted her even though she was half golden


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Nellie - we lost Ginny under similar circumstances, running around one day and gone to the bridge next day - after 7 years I'm still trying to come to terms with it.

Remember your happy memories with Nellie - it is those that will help you through the dark days

Run free and sleep softly Nellie


----------

